
India OKs Hydroxychloroquine as Prophylaxis for Hcare Workers, Family Members - chimichangga
https://swarajyamag.com/insta/covid-19-india-recommends-hydroxychloroquine-as-prophylaxis-for-healthcare-providers-patient-family-members
======
Cantbekhan
Actual official paper
[https://www.mohfw.gov.in/pdf/AdvisoryontheuseofHydroxychloro...](https://www.mohfw.gov.in/pdf/AdvisoryontheuseofHydroxychloroquinasprophylaxisforSARSCoV2infection.pdf)

